# auditing for quality measures



## MnTwins29 (Mar 9, 2010)

Does anyone audit records not only for coding accuracy but also for quality measures, such as if the patient has received a flu shot, females have had a mammo within the last year and other such measures?  If so, I have a question.  If a woman is advised to get a mammo, but the MD documents that the patient refused, do you count this as a yes, since the doctor did the recommendation, or as a no because the patient refused?  Thank you.


----------



## reach2helen (Mar 13, 2010)

I thik this should not be billed becoz there is no document for mamogram.


----------



## moinsf (Mar 16, 2010)

*Auditing for Quality Measures*

We audit for quality measures at our FQHC community health center.  If the patient refused to get a mammo even though the doctor recommended it that would be considered a "no" as the patient did not get the mammo.


----------



## kumeena (Mar 16, 2010)

If a patient refuse for vaccination we can code V64.06. I don't have any idea about reimbursement part


----------

